# How active are your 4-5 week old babies?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Just curious about my new babies... I'm wondering how active they should be at this age? Also, what's up with their ears? Sometimes they are kind of scrunchy/flipped and sometimes they stand up all straight and perfect. Is that just from sleeping in a pile?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

4-5 week old babies should be running around investigating, eating everything in site. They are fully weaned and should be sexed. I know what you mean about the ears and i think its sleeping in a pile, they are different all the time. Once they get to 4-5weeks they normally have straighened out tho


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine do investigate and eat a lot, but mainly at night. I would say they are up for about 10% of the day and sleep the rest of the time. When the sun goes down, though, they are up and at 'em. I was just curious because I thought I'd heard somewhere that mice were awake both during the day and at night. Mine seem more nocturnal than I had thought they'd be.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're crepuscular, which means active at dawn and dusk, although they have some "middle periods" in the dead of the night, too (if I go into my mouse room at 3:00 lots of mice are usually awake).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Never thought you'd use the word crepuscular twice in one hour, 'eh Jack? :lol:


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

6pm mine are going mental as they know im about to feed them lol, but as jack says if i go out there early morning they are busy bee's. during the day 10am - 5pm they sleep, if they are mice you keep in the house they will be more active because of the noise around them


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I generally feed and clean out between 9pm and 12am


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Feeding starts at around 10:30pm; I am usually up there at 10:00 preparing food and other materials, and they are rioting as soon as the lights go on. My meeces get no natural light at all during the winter, since their little room is a closet and I keep the door closed so I don't have to heat the whole space.

My 4 and 4 week old babies are climbing everything in sight, including my arm and the underside of their screen tops. I have little ones hitchhiking on waterbottles too, when I try to remove them for watering or changing. They get very intertested in the outside of the cage at that age...and are LOTS 'o fun trying to catch when they manage to effect an escape.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Mine are not THAT active. They are curious, but they haven't gotten onto the lid at all. They stay down on the floor mostly. They eat, drink and sleep. I am supplementing them with kitten replacement right now. I noticed their little bellies weren't as big as they were when they came, so it worried me.


----------

